
China would rather see TikTok U.S. close than a forced sale - minimaxir
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-bytedance-tiktok-exclusive/exclusive-china-would-rather-see-tiktok-u-s-close-than-a-forced-sale-idUSKBN2622L6
======
mytailorisrich
That's understandable because a forced sale would be seen as a major loss of
face and national humiliation, and might put the government in a delicate
position at home.

The current Chinese state (on both sides of the Taiwan strait) came to be as
the result of, and reaction against, such past humiliations (e.g., but not
only, Hongkong). The 20th century history of China has been a reaction and
struggle against these aggressions. So there are probably some people who
would rather scupper the company in the US rather than give in, would also
allow the government to play on that foreign aggression aspect without
appearing weak.

